# The Adventures Of My Ponies..



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

This is a journal all about the progress of my two horses, Chinga and a young mare I am leasing called Jazzie. First, I’ll tell you a little bit about them both.
Chinga, who I’ve had for around two years now is nine years old, 16.1 hh and his a Thoroughbred who use to race but he ended up getting “banned for life” as he bled three times on the race track, when I first got him like many race horses he needed a lot of work. Although we later discovered he was abused and when we purchased him he was drugged. So we basically spent the first year re-training him and getting the basics down. The second year, he has become _amazing. _His improved in leaps and bounds. His dressage, still needs a lot of work but his coming along nicely and getting the general idea of things. His jumping is what has improved the most – he is fearless. Currently – he is on a five week spell, he has two weeks before he returns. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/i-miss-him-76220/ - Refer to this thread about that.
I took him out to a cross country training day and jumped 2* fences on him. He did well and didn’t refuse once. His show jumping has become so much better, he regularly picks the correct leads by himself and no longer rushes into fences.

Then there is the little four year old mare, who also is a Thoroughbred. She is a fair bit smaller then Chinga , she’s only 15hh. Her name is Jazzie, she knows a bit and is very calm and relaxed for her age. Yesterday, I took her to a show jumping training day. She rode so well, I discovered she likes to rush into fences a few strides before. But I also discovered how to ride her and soon she was cantering in nice and steady, without trying to rush at all. I jumped her the highest she has jumped, she did really well. Although she is blind in one eye and she did find one jump rather scary and she refused a few times but in the end she went over it confidently. Today I am planning on working her flatwork a bit, but keeping it small and basic as she struggles with her dressage and she also worked pretty hard yesterday. So she may be a bit tired. Shes lovely to tack up and takes the bit well and she isn’t bothered by the girth at all.

Chinga:








Jazz:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

13-2-11

Hey,
Today I rode and lunged Jazz. She did so well, I'm very happy with her. Turns out shes only lunged a few times and she coped really well with it, at first she didn't really understand what I was asking her to do but she quickly got the idea of what was going on. I kept her at a walk today, but I still felt like she learnt alot. 

Riding wise, she did well. Worked on her gaits a bit, got her to relax some more and get her trot to canter transition more balanced. I also got her to slow down and think about what she was doing some more, overall. I'm very happy with how she did and she will be having tomorrow off. As she has worked pretty hard over the past two days.



Jazz.



Lunging her.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Omg looks like you are going really well. Though i have to say in you second post I love the first, third and sixth photo  amazing shot on the sixth love it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*14-2-10*

*Hey guys,*

*It was way too hot to ride today and Jazz really deserved the day off, so I didn't actually manage to make it down to the horses and Jess fed her for me. So I'm excited to see her tomorrow and hopefully she will ride well. Not long till Chinga comes back too, which is something I've been looking forward to for a while - which will also mean giving Jazz the weekend off and not riding her as much. Because Chinga will be my main focus and he needs alot of work before he will be back to his well-schooled self. But I think it will come quickly to him once I get the sugar out of him.*

*xx.*


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

Its good to hear that you to are going well.. And hopefully after chinga is all cool i can ride him again


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

You to are both looking really good. I can't wait to meet her, and hear more of you 3's progress. Good luck!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

sounds like your doing well with her I love all the pictures


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like you're having fun! Jazz is super adorable, but when you lunge her you should really make sure the reins don't hang like that so she doesn't get all caught up in them.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou all for your replies.

*15-2-10*

*Hey.*

*I rode Jazz today, she did well! I'm really proud about how well she is going for me and shes improved very much over the past few days. We played with a few very low jumps and she went through her first triple!! It was really small, about 20cm high. But I was still very proud of her, the first time she difted to the left and ended up jumping out on the last fence. But the second time she nailed it, went through calmly and quietly. She started getting the idea of sitting trot today as well. Such a gooood little girlie. She's relaxed into ALL her gaits so much. Very proud.*

*I worked on her ground manners a bit today too and decided the were something I'd like to focus on. She likes to rub and not stand still and of course, this will not be tolerated. But she is a smart pony and I'm sure soon she will work this out. She had a hose today and stood well and quietly, though it was almost dinner time so by the end her behaviour started too drop, so I finished on a good note while I still could.*

*One thing I am very proud of is the respect she has around food - she never puts a foot wrong.*

*Thats all for today,*
*Maddie.*
*xx.*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*16-2-10*

*Helloooo *

*Wow. Jazz was a.m.a.z.i.n.g. her flatwork has improved SO much, she did so well and her ground work came along nicely. She has started to get so much confidence with the bit, her gaits and well, I could almost say everything. She started to slow down and listen with her canter some more and start to understand voice ques.*











* Working on her leading - she did really well and followed quietly.*










*Putting her reins over her head.*

*Riding:*









































*17-2-10*

*Hey;*

*I didn't ride today - instead we worked on weeding and preparing Chinga's paddock as it looks like he will be moving to where I am keeping Jazz so we both can have the company of many other riders and horses.*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*22-2-11*

*Helloo,*

*Horse forum community, I've forgetton about this diary for the past few days! Sorry. I don't have any new photos because I haven't had time to get the camera out with Chinga arriving home in exactly five days - I'm very excited. On the topic of this, I have made the choice to move him. He will be moving to where Jazz is so I'll be able to ride with Jess and Sam ; this is going to be excellent and I'm sure there will be many adventures of epicness that will occur with our four ponies. It will also be great for Chinga to socialize with other horsie friends, and him and Jess's horse get along well.*

*Jazzie, haven't ridden her much because we've been getting everything ready for Chinga to arrive. However I rode her cross country for the first time on Saturday, she was AMAZING. She is sooo bold and she doesn't get to quick, she'll come back from the gallop really well and neatly. Even when other horses are galloping as well, which suprized me alot for a young ex-race horse. *


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

Sorry I haven't written in ages! I've had many exams and have been working with Jazz and also getting things ready for Chinga to arrive home, which is now only two days away. We're all very excited and happy to be having him finally home. Its been five weeks since I last saw him and about seven since everyone else has. I will be sure to get photos of both the horses the day he arrives home. I haven't taken the camera with me to ride Jazz in a while, because I keep forgetting to take it out. I haven't ridden Jazz much due to a huge school load and what not. But my most recent ride went well, I took her over some small fences and her form is coming along nicely - and her flat work has improved a thousand percent. But she's starting to develop the habit of rushing her jumps again, so I'll be setting up some ground polls for her.

That's all for tonight, since its 10:58 pm here.

Lots of love. Maddie.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*His home!!!

I can't believe it. Five and a half weeks and his finally here!!! His very, very fat but otherwise his looking amazing  He was so excited to be home and see everyone. It was really cute actually. He got along with the other horses perfectly straight away. We took them for a small trail ride to help Chinga settle in. But yeah, his amazing. I can't believe how much I missed him! I've got photos of all the horses together which I'll upload soon-ish.

Also, farriers out tomorrow to fix up his hooves so he'll be 100 % great again! *


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I just wanted to jump in and say that I noticed the thread I started also starts with "the adventures of ..." I just wanted to say that I didn't steal it from you. Hehe. I didn't notice mine was the same until just now.

You should let me come steal Chinga and Jazz, they are both SO cute!!! ^.^


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Dear Diary,*

*LOADS has happened over the past two days. As you know my horse arrived home. Rode Jazz a little yesterday, she was nice. She's so cute with her little strides. Farrier came out for Chinga and discovered that his hooves were more complex then we first though - basically the farrier that came out and did his feet at the farm. Did a very bad job and actually hurt his hooves in the process of doing them and then leaving them on hurt them some more - no one had the experience to know this and no one is to blame but the farrier. So now, Chinga got a nice trim and some shoes correctly placed on and he has until next week to improve otherwise he will be put on stall rest and have special shoes put on. Although with his correct shoes on he has already started improving which is nice too see. Kinda devo that it will still be a while till he can be ridden - after so long off.*

*Let all four horses out to graze this afternoon they enjoyed it alot. All got on perfectly  Washed Jazz and Chinga, fed them all and put them all back in their own paddocks. Brushed Chinga, rugged . Now completely stuffed. *

*Lots of love,*
*
Maddie.*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary
Soooo much has happened recently and I’m really sorry I haven’t been writing but there is only so much time in a day and I’ve got horses and school, anyways. I’m really happy to have Chinga back and I’m starting to settle into my new routine. His really liking his new home with all his new horsie friends and his really liking the fact that his now got a stable; that he can go in and out of whenever he pleases. Haven’t really ridden Jazz much but now since it’s the weekend I plan to ride them both. I learnt she doesn’t like sunscreen on her face – she has white markings. 

Chinga, well. His finally 100 % sound after a very long, stressful week I managed to get him moving back on his feet with his new flashy shoes on. Though, since he spent so long on unplanned spell with minimal human contact all his manners and skills on the ground have seemed to disappear.

 You tie him up, he freaks out and pulls back. Spray bottles are now scary, leading involves prancing and gates are for pushing. *BUT *even over the past week I’ve had him back continuous work with him and reminding him the correct way of things is quickly showing his manners return, of course. He still has a long way to go. We all expected some issues with his manners. I’m confident I can handle the issues that we are having and do not believe they are dangerous. 

On the up side his really enjoying being home and I’m very happy to have him home. I’m also excited to know that I’m able to ride him tomorrow. I plan on just walking him around as his only just come off an injury. Also chances are his forgotten most things he knows about riding manners too. I’m pretty sure I’ll be able to bring the camera out and get some shots of him *Behaving *for our little riding adventure tomorrow.

Chinga's become more confident with his feet and is starting to become relaxed with me working with them, although I'm unsure how he will go for a farrier since last time he acted alot worse then he did for me. Luckily I have a good farrier who's got lots of experience and is always kind towards Chinga, which I'm sure Chinga will realize quickly.

We’ve organized a feeding routine, which means I don’t have to get up and feed every morning and I feed the other horses some mornings and afternoons and the other girls do a few of my morning feeds. Which is nice, because that means some mornings I get at least half a sleep in.. sorta.
That’s really it for now, so much more to write about but I have to go ride and lunge the horses.

Lots of love,
Maddie.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

great photos ! =]

in the last ones your saddle looks like it slipped forward tho !


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

So wow. I've basically forgot about you! So sorry. I haven't really jumped Chinga too much while we've been enjoying the flat work. His been improving in leaps and bounds and I'm very impressed with him. Although I was feeling like we'd hit a brick wall once again. He was trying to understand it and I was trying to tell him - but we couldn't put it together in one motion. Which obviously became very frustrating for the both of us, but we continued working at it and trying to work around the issue until our next lesson.

On Sunday we attended a clinic - with many hours of riding and theory and some excellent coaching. Chinga started out well - for him. But I hoped that the coaches would be able to get us past the road block we were having. Sure enough they did, after several exercises. I had the most amazing canter of my life. I truly felt the meaning of having a horse who was engaging through the hind quarters and having inside flexion - I felt that I could relax in my seat and use my legs to ride him. I had soft hands, this is very rare at the canter - because usually he tries to rush and likes to lean on my hands. He was even showing roundness ( engaging his hind, etc) at the trot and by the end he was doing complete circles, on the end, using his hind at both trot and canter. I'm very proud of him and I'm very pleased to have finally unlocked the secret to success with him. 

I think the future finally holds alot for this horse in dressage and I feel like I've put everything together on how to ride him - I think I may have gotten some photos.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys 

Chinga's been riding pretty well at the moment - I'm super happy with how his going. We have Zone ODE soon and I'm really confident that he should do pretty well. His started to work really well into a correct frame. Generally, I can't find anything wrong with the way his working - his really starting to improve. Of course, he still has a long way to go . As do, but we're really starting to step up our game.

We're got six days off from school so I'm planning on taking him down to the pony club training grounds and having a few lessons, schooling on the cross country jumps, etc. I promise to get some photos too!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Diary  

NOT LONG NOW TILL ZONE 1 ODE! Very excited. I'll be very happy with a clear cross country - that is my goal. There is also no water jump, making the chances of this even better!! I took Chinga down to the pony club grounds for the weekend. We had a show jumping lesson on Saturday and it went very well. We had a few issues - but we seemed to work through hem and my instructor is happy with us and believes that we will in fact do well in our show jumping round.

Today I didn't ride him, as he worked very hard yesterday. However, my instructor took this opportunity to lunge him. His improved, although its obvious his groundwork needs a lot more work so from now on this will be our main focus. We discussed that doing natural horsemanship may be way to go with him. So if anyone has any ideas. I would love to hear them!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*So* long since I updated !! Chinga has been doing so well. He was lunging really well then I had to give him a few days off causing him to have some major setbacks with his ground work. He still had heaps of respect except on the lunge. He started his, running and rearing issues again. So I worked with him on the lunge quite a bit this weekend on the lunge - I got him to understand that I was in charge and that he needed to respect me and follow my instructions.

He even had his very first canter!! I was very proud  I made the circle large, and gave him a fair amount of room. A very valuable thing I once learnt was that you should always listen to your horse and attempt to connect with them - thats what I've been working a lot on recently. Getting Chinga to listen to me. His been going really well in the saddle too, I'm very proud!! He's getting nice transitions and hes doing really well over fence as well. I jumped him about 80cm yesterday and he cantered over the fences like there was no issue at all. I have photos and videos of both riding and lunging that I need to get around to uploading..eventually.

The weather hasn't been great and its making it a lot harder to catch time to work horsie. But thankfully yesterday, I managed to find a heap of sunshine and spent many hours working with Chinga.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Didn’t ride today it was just too wet. So I spent a bit of time grooming him before I gave him some yummy warmed up grain and hay. He enjoyed it a lot. I plan to ride today, possibly do some flat work and some work on sidepass, etc


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Rode today. Not exactly happy how it went, but anyways. We worked on walk-canter and he got the idea in the end - that I'm very pleased with!! Then we worked on some sidepassing, along the fence line his absolutely amazing, all we need to do is get him to do it away from the fence line which he finally got in the end after a few mishaps. He down right refused to go on the bit today!! I don't know why, but he wouldn't even begin to try. However, he has had quite a bit off and it was super windy. So hopefully tomorrow will be an improvement.

Lunged him yesterday, pure amazing. Only one small issue but his actually starting to lunge with no whip at all at work and trot - very pleased. His only had one canter since I started working with him on the lunge however the grounds have been quite wet and I haven't tried since then. Thats about all for today!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Pony is getting till Wednesday off as I have sailing states and exam block but then I've finished exams for the term and have term break coming up which means lots of time for pony, which is excellent!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Haven't updated in ages. Not that it matters, specially because no one reads this.

... Showed Chinga two weekends ago. Very pleased with how he went. Placed in all his classes including a 5th in Show Jumping and 1st in Presentation. It was his first time jumping out since he came back, so this showed an extra big challenge. He became very quick and refused to listen. Which then resulted in him running into a jump, taking an awkward leap and landing unsteady. To steady himself he figured a nice leap in the air and buck would do.. proceeded to then attempt to slow him down, threw in a circle. But then our round was over. He had worked too hard the rest of the day, so I took him out over one jump in the warm up ring and called it a day. Presentation - Spent hours washing, brushing, cleaning gear. Very pleased with our lovely blue ribbon. He looked outstanding - photos in another thread. Competed in some sporting events, discovered that Chinga sometimes likes to forget about stopping - and is rather difficult to pull up at time. The grounds were wet, so I couldn't really allow him to move his feet without a risk of him getting hurt. 

He loaded into the float really well both times and unloaded just as well. Float = trailer. Stood nicely while being tacked up, this has been an issue in the past when I've had him out because everything is just that much more scary. However he did decide that when it didn't contain food, hes hay bag was scary.. Went home with a very happy and tired horsie and rider. He then basically got most of the week of due to me being sick. He seemed to like this well earned break. Thankfully there isn't much rain at the moment and I'm on holidays, meaning I have loads of time to spend with him. He also got the weekend of due to sailing. 

Rode him on Monday at 7 am. It was eight degrees. We flatted. He did really nicely, specially because of his small amount of work hes done. Was a bit more rushy then usual. But it wasn't a major issue and he was very easy to correct. Discovered that his beginning to -love- tracking up. Such a good boy. But according to Chinga, he can track up. With his head in the air. *sigh*. Only rode for about an hour, because eight degrees was way too cold. Cooled him out and then put his ruggies back on and gave him some hay and grain. Discovered that Chinga likes to chuck his buckets, this is a new trick.. Worked him again in the afternoon, again we flatted. Not as much rushing. Very pleased. Worked on transitions. Happy with all of them, other then trot to walk. He dislikes doing this at the moment and figures that he can simply jog instead. He soon learned that this behavior was unacceptable and we would repeat it until he did it correctly. Hosed him off, now that it was warmer and allowed him out to graze. Was a very hard days work for Chinga.


Tuesday.. decided that it was time for him to move paddocks, put him out the back in the huge paddock after checking all the fencing. He liked it out there, but now his away from his friends. Didn't seem to like this idea, but soon settled in after noticing that Jazz was only across the lane way. Spent a hour or so just playing around with him. Had fun. His cute. Then in the afternoon, took him for an hour long flatting session. Improved on the trot to walk, but still showed signs of needing work. But I think this is just because of the amount of energy he has. Worked him over some trot and canter polls. He went so nicely I decided to allow him a jumping session. Prepared him for our show and worked on Eq. Happy with the results, he had slowed down since last time I jumped him. Finished off with some grids, perfect striding. Very pleased. Only knocked one rail the whole day, such a careful jumper. Decided I would bath him before our show on Saturday, this turned out to be quiet the adventure as when I took him up to the wash bay, we came across a snake. Which he proceeded to rear at before allowing me to lead him carefully away. Decided to find another place at the other end of the property to wash him. Took two hours to fully wash him - he stood so nicely. Ended up being very clean, another first place for presentation? However, I figure I'll have to wash him again before then, because I don't want to keep him stabled 24 hours a day. Unfair. Chinga then discovered my treat stash, by throwing my bag up in the air, resulting in the treats and my phone being tossed out. Then decided that my phone was better to chew on then the treats. After fetching that back, I attempted to halter him in his black halter - once again, he figured it was more fun to take it and toss it up in the air several times. This was too cute to punish. Soon enough he tossed it at me and allowed me to halter him and lead him back to his stable. Before he enjoyed a lovely groom while snaking on some hay.

.. Big two days for Chinga, Friday will be very long, with heaps of plaiting, grooming, gear cleaning and everything else again. Figured I might get a head start on cleaning my show gear. But I seem to have created a tradition of waiting till the night before.

.. Thats all.
Maddie.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Updaate. Didn't ride today, had way to much to get done. Took him out the back to allow him to graze for the day. He likes it out there loads because its a huge paddock - his such a silly boy. Discovered his tail and forelock are sun bleached. I soon became annoyed by this, specially because I have to show him in like, two days. Went out and brought overly expensive horsie mane and tail dye, that's a mission for tomorrow. Gave him a massive groom, resulting in there -seriously- not being one piece of dirt on him. So proud. Gave him a quick lunge, worked on the canter again. So pleased, he almost got it straight away. What a cutie!! He also decided he could buck on the lunge.. but he quickly got out of this habit, pretty sure it was because I haven't lunged him in FOREVER.

... Didn't really do much else, just fed him, put his winter rugs on, checked out the scratch on his face - which is healing nicely and then made up some feeds. Tomorrow will be a huge day, with dying, trimming, brushing, mane pulling, etc. Then Friday will be a day full of grooming and braiding.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey Maddie glad to see you're still working with Chinga. Sounds like he can still be a scoundral but doing better.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally updating..
I'll attempt to cover everything that I've done without writing a super massive thingy ! Alrightie, to start with - Show prep. What a huge process this was but it was very worth it in the end. He looked amazing, dying his tail was for sure very fun. It was a long process - thankfully no home made apolossa's ! It looked really good in the end, very pleased. Then we trimmed him mane, tail, forelock, etc. Washed him a total of three times and then finally gave him a really good groom. Plaited his mane into rosettes and finally braided his tail. Before putting him in his stable with about every inch of him rugged! 

Show day, did good in all of our classes. He behaved excellently! It would take me ages to write out all of them! But I would like to mention our Jumping Equitation. He jumped incredibly and it was quite a hard course. We were one of the only few that were clear with a good time, no refusals or rails down. He had an excellent pace as well. We had no fences rushed and no bucking, unlike our last comp. This ended up placing us in forth and he got his first ribbon in a jumping class! Honestly was in love with him. 

The last two rides on him - I'll kind of attempt to jam into one paragraph. Jumped him, he was super!! We did 1.10m. Which was super because it was the first time I've jumped him at that height in ages. No refusals. His so bold  Um.. Also did some grids on him. He jumped super nice. Don't plan to jump him for a while. Rode him bareback yesterday, his so cute and well behaved <3. We did some bareback dressage, which he enjoyed quite a bit! I'm really having fun on him, his been super well behaved and is almost perfect these days. Still got along way to go with his work.

... Didn't ride him today, gave him a good groom and hand grazed him. It was cute


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Firstly, I have spent most the afternoon debating if I should post this or not, please do not prove to me that this was a bad choice. I just felt like I needed to post this, possibly as a bit of a rant? I don't know. 

This morning, I decided to ride Chinga – however, it was rather windy so I choose to lunge him first. After giving him a good half an hour lunge, I figured he was good to go. I know half of you are now wondering why I rode my horse in the wind. Possibly using the term “setting him up to fail”. I did this, because when I show – the weather is not always sunshine and lollypops. I decided to only give him a walk around. I was very careful about what I did and paid attention to our surroundings. 

Although, Chinga still managed to spot something I didn’t and spooked at it. He backed away quickly, losing his balance and using a small rear to steady himself. However, this did not go the way he planned and he lost his footing and tumbled down sideways landing on me.

Chinga seems okay, I checked him over - legs, back, etc and did not show any signs of pain. But I do plan on getting the chiropractor out for a routine visit. So I might just push that forwards a bit. I'm okay, just pretty sore all over and a bit shocked. His been going so well recently and I hope an issue like this doesn't set him back. 

Please remeber - no critique, advice, etc. Chinga has not reared in almost a year now and in general is not a spooker.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Totally haven't updated this in ages. Been so busy with everything  

DUDE. I LOVE MY HORSE. 

Can't really fit everything into this thread about how amazing he has been so I'll just write a few major points. He was being pretty amazing in general - improving, trying.. being rather impressive. Then I had a lesson on Saturday - show jumpers. He rode SO nicely! Was very impressed with him - excellent turns ; no dropping at the shoulder. Really nice, round jumps . Coach was very pleased. Overall, we got excellent feedback 'bout how both of us went.

Then had a clinic on the Sunday - four different coaches. Show Jumping, XC (Flatwork) and dressage. Than we did some mounted games. All were very happy with his improvements and how well he went. Thumbs up!

Rode him yesterday on the flat ; was super! Awesome transitions and lovely gaits! Than just lunged him today - he had his first canter on the lunge. LOVE. HIM.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally updating  Just covering the major points.. I will try and update more often, not that anyone reads this.

Had an XC lesson with the coach on the weekend; Chinga was awesome. No refusals OR run outs. Had to do a hard line into a "scary" jump, placed on a really awkward hill. He was super and VERY honest. Jumped some bigger jumps AND had no stops into the water jump - hopefully this boldness will stay out on the course.

Have a few show jumping comps coming up, I'd love to take him out and do an ODE or Dressage Comp, but theres just nothing on. So thats rather annoying. We're thinking about moving up a level and competing over some higher jumps ; we'll see. No rush, but we just think he/me may be ready for it. Assesment for my D and D* certificates is coming up - wish me luck!

Been working with Jazz a bit, I lunged her the other day and for her second time doing it - she was super! She really got the idea and it seems once I put her on the lunge her not-so-balanced-canter became balanced! Than I rode her a few days later, worked on getting her to stop falling out at the shoulder when she canters a turn. She improved LOADS. 

Both ponies are being a dream basically.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally. An Update.

The thing is - I really don't train Chinga, I spend simply way too much time playing with him at the moment. He's been going super. Playing with some jumps, in the puddles and doing some lovely flat work. Can't even remember everything that's happened - so I'll just cover the important bits, otherwise we'll be here for ages.

Rode PumpkinzMyBaby22's pony 'Pumpkin' the other day after giving her a lesson. He's cute and I'm rather pleased with how much he has improved over the weeks. She had an issue with him & knocking rails with his back legs over fences and I worked on that with him for her. He very quickly picked it up. Also very happy with how much her heels are improving. YAY.

We also played with my lovely boy - Chinga. He worked very nicely for me and jumped some very crazy Cross Country fences. I was also very pleased with how bold he was in the water. Specially because his a horse that use to have many issues with water jumps. But hopefully all this playing in puddles has paid off. Also created some of our own jumps and he thought they were quite cool. Didn't have one refusal all day over our scary jumps. Jalah rode him too and even though he has such a big stride compared to Pumpkins she handled him very well! She jumped some pretty big stuff on him too and once again he didn't even flinch. That was very impressive occurring to she hadn't ridden him in ages!! 

We also played on the dirt/gravel hills. Which take a very skilled style of riding. AHAH. Chinga was super cool about them and just chilled over them like no problem. Even with many laughs - he's a pretty cool horse sometimes. Pretty sure Jalah had never done anything like that before, so it was a whole new experience for her and Chinga wasn't even fussed at all. 

A day or so off due to rain - Than it was time to actually do some training with him to get him ready to compete in a week or so! Did basically all flat work even though it was a Show Jumping competition. I did do one jumping session and he didn't work the best he had so I wasn't exactly confident about competing him. I took him out and was quite happily proved wrong. No rails all day - My never knocking a rail at competitions streak is still held!! And no naughty refusals, we did have two - but they were understandable. One of his refusals was at a double which he has had quite large issues with. Than in my next round there was both a double AND a triple and he nicely popped over them no fuss at all!!

Overall, we had an 11th in one round and a 7th in another. Placing us in 14th overall. Big shout out to Jalah for ALL her help, Videos & Photos !


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Updating  

He got Sunday off, because I went sailing with my dad for Father's day and I went out and lunged him on Monday. Very pleased with how well he is now going on the lunge - specially because of all the issues I had with this last year. Than I rode him on Tuesday, did some basic flat work; mainly played with him but actually did get some training done. We worked on mixing some things up. Walk - canter. Trot - halt. All those types of things, its something I should be doing more as its very valuable for his showing. I was once again very pleased with how quickly he got the idea of what I was asking him to do.

Jumped him yesterday, worked on some doubles, triples, grids - we had a stop at them at our last show. No refusals or run outs - he simply went straight through them like there was no issue. So hopefully we've made some progress to fixing this issue. Today (Thursday) I plan to play arund on him bareback - his worked well for the past three days and even though its been fun its time to have some actual fun with him.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing incredible the way of updates go. But just writing something to bump my journal back up and actually write an update.. 

I didn't end up competing today - it's been raining and Chinga's issues with his hooves have come back. So I'm keeping a very close eye on them. Although, farrier has said that he should be okay if this rain goes away soon and I'm doing everything to prevent the issue. So, I scratched from competing. Therefore decided to go sailing, way to windy. So the racing was called off.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

An Update.

Sigh. So much has happened - went on holidays with my best friend Ella, who is also a member of the forum and comes to ride Chinga occasionally. We both had an awesome time and there will be so many memories that will never be forgotten! 

Now to the horses - as some of you may have read the thread about Chinga's hoof issues. There seems to be some rapid improvements. The farrier came out and is sure he will not be taking six to twelve months off work. So this is pretty awesome news. The bad news - Jazz has sold and she leaves on Sunday. I had my last ride on her today, it was sad. BUT she's going to an awesome home and I'm sure it will turn out great for her.

Chinga, gosh. He rode so fun today. His had a week off - so he was a ball full of energy from not being worked. He was really cute and wasn't rude at all. Just very forward. He jumped like a superstar!! He jumped some pretty scary and big stuff but didn't flinch at all. Seems he didn't like the smaller jumps though & had to take massive leaps over them. *sigh. I do love him though. He flatted quite nicely as well - showed some reeaaally nice tracking up and looked rather nice at the canter. 

ALSO rode Pumpkin today - three horses in one day, I'm stuffed. He rode quite nicely. It seems I might be riding him quite a bit as Jalah 'PumpkinzMyBaby22' has broken her arm. Therefore - I get the 100% joy of exercising him. He did really well & I popped him over some jumps, then tried to do flat except he really did not have the focus to do that. So I asked him to do some long & low and ended on a good note. 

.... Went to Horse Land and now Chinga owns what is most likely his billionth rug + some treats. His worth spoiling! 

Certificates/Exams for PCAQ on the weekend. Ek. Wish us luck!! Videos/Photos from today to be uploaded.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Update. Ha. Second time I've written this - because it deleted itself the first time. Rages at computer - haha. Okaay. Where to start.

*Saturday*
Worked him on the lunge and generally played around with him. His gotten really nice at lunging and his showing loads of respect on the ground. His become really 'happy'. The new food I've given him has given him a bit more energy and it seems to have helped him gain some weight - he's looking lovely. His hooves are improving rapidly with care as well.

Found a 'stow-away' in my tack shed today. A little cat. She didn't look very healthy. We've decided to give her some feed - we have another cat and if she doesn't gain any weight we'll take her to the vet. She seems friendly, although very scared of people. But she'll adjust with time. Monday was a pretty quite day - only one horse to work and managed to find time to even give him a bath.


*Sunday - *
Gosh. Love my horse. 
Completed my two of my Pony Club assessments today - passed with flying colors! He rode so well and wasn't phased by any of the other horses around him. Even if they were a little bit nuts as some points - everyone from the club rode really well and we all received our certificates and badges!

The theory side of things were pretty basic - seems I over studied! Parts of horse, Parts of tack, Uses for tack, Feeds, Traffic Rules & Common illnesses. Found every question easy and didn't really struggle at all.

The riding side of things was very easy as well!! As I mentioned above, Chinga really didn't put a hoof out of line. He stood nicely while waiting too - his learning! Did some pretty basic stuff riding wise. Walk, trot, canter, change leads through trot, trot out on a long rein - this was all as a group. Than as a single rider we were asked to do a very simple Rider Class work out - I wish they were that easy when I compete!! 

It was to walk out, knowledge your judge. Pick up sitting trot, complete a circle on both reins changing on a diagonal . Repeat this with a rising trot, showing the correct changing of diagonals. Then canter on both rein, showing a basic lead change - I did a flying lead change. ha. I'm cool. 

Then we had to go through a set of trot polls in normal seat and two point - Chinga struggled a bit in two point, decided he would attempt to canter. Though it was quickly corrected so the coaches did not mind. 

Then over a small fence (around 45cm. lol) at both trot and canter from both directions and that was really it.

Took him home and saw my little stow-away cat again. She seems to have eaten the food. Excellent! The flies are getting bad with the heat - on with the fly mask and out with the flies? 

Jazz left today  She's going to a home in Melbourne - though we've been promised that we will be kept updated on how she is going. They sound like very nice people, so I'm sure she'll love it there. It was very sad to see her go, but I'm sure it will be what is best for her! 


Now.. I'm off to ride the little white ball of cuddles! .. Er.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Sunday continued...*

Rode the joyest white pony today, I believe he was feeling the big workout I gave him on Friday as he was not committed - at all. No really, he tried. I decided to flat him and do some poll work after a few mishaps. I'm quite pleased - his flat work is loads more balanced then it use to be. Just a quick little thing, as I'm now off to ride the horsies


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Updatee. Did a two hour flat work session yesterday. He was awesome. Lovely and soft, I was generally really proud - his come so far. Only real issue was he picked up the wrong canter lead once or twice, but before I had a chance to correct it - he did an automatic flying change!

Will write more soon - Cross Country training.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Life has been pretty full on, so I haven't had time to write - barely visit the forum. Been really enjoying the horse side of things & am quite impressed with how well Chinga has been going. Last week-ish, I took him out on Cross Country and he jumped super bold! We didn't jump anything super big - although some were rather large. But I more wanted to work on putting some more fences together/courses and working on certain fences he has issues with. I'm so proud, after a little bit of work he was popping straight into the water jump like it was any jump. He's shown a few issues with this previously. So it was nice to have a change.

Other than that I've been just working flat with him - nothing overly hard. Although, his improved incredibly and really started working onto the bit. No longer leaning on my hands!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

An update, because I really do owe you guys one. Firstly, I have some photos AND videos sitting on my computer - I now just have to get around to uploading them to the forum. Been riding heaps, but I'm just going to talk about a few major points; otherwise I'll be here for ages.

PumpkinzMyBaby22 came out a while ago, we had heaps of fun with Chinga and now she'll actually be able to ride since she has her cast off!! She video'd my dressage schooling and we discussed a few things. Generally, I'm really, really happy we managed to unlock a heap of things in his horsie brain and we discussed what I need to work on with him. Which I than spent the next week or so working on and its already showing incredible improvements. I've started asking him to do some more 'dressage movements' and his slowly getting the idea - I'm excited for my dressage I've got coming up on him, his doing so well and I think we'll be able to complete some more of our personal goals.


I have a Show Jumping Event on him tomorrow night, WOS which goes into the night and you jump in an outdoor ring = lights. Last year I had so many issues with this - the shadows really freaked him out. Though, his grown up a lot since then so I'm sure we'll see a heap of improvements. Generally, I'm not hoping for any placing's. I'll be quite happy with completing some of my personal goals on Chinga. The class we are doing is only 70cm starting height, but at the last one I heard the jumps got very big, fast! So it will sure be interesting!! Hopefully, he shows once again that he is a non-refusing & no rail knocking horse. Never, in my two years competing - have I knocked a rail. Rather proud and haven't been eliminated this year. Though, if we knock a rail at WOS or have a refusal - it's understandable, its dark in a somewhat new environment with loads of horses around!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

An update - 
Not going to talk about each ride, his been going great. Stoked. But - sported him the other day for some fun, proved he is quite the sporting pony. I love him very much! Than some dressage, yeah. I couldn't be any happier - correct leads, flying lead changes, some fancy sideways stuff! His coming onto the bit REALLY nice and soft on the left rein, right rein needs more work still. Jumping. WOW. I . Am. So. Proud. HE DID DOUBLES, like bounce doubles (one stride) with pure confidence. I was so happy - specially because we've had so many issues with this. Overall, over the last couple of months he has really stepped up his game  

My upcoming dressage (On Sunday) got cancelled, but they've decided to hold a dressage training day instead, which turns out better for Chinga and I as once we get in those pipe dressage areas, oh jesus. So it will be good to work with some coaches in the show environment!

After that, I have hunter trails, I'm competing two classes, 60cm and 70cms. Nothing large, but we have quite a few issues with stopping on the XC course.. 

THAN, 3 day long clinic with Guest instructors in both Show Jumping & Dressage.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I ended up competing this weekend & I'm absolutely so proud with how well my pony went. In the first test I wasn't extremely happy, but he met all the goals I set, so this was good enough for me! We ended up having a 6th in that test too. So that was very much a contribution to the massive smile I wore later on in the day. The second test I did - which was the harder of the two, he was a lot less jumpy and he ohmygod scary dressage arenas & we had a 5th in that test. So it was EASILY the
best results we've had in dressage and I was very pleased with how well he went.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Updating.

I've gotten no riding at all done recently. I'm in Exam Block - last day today! Two more exams and I'm done for the year! I went out the other day, and somehow in my regularly checked paddocks his managed to scratch down his side and put two big gashes on his rump. Though, his okay and I spoke to my vet and she said it wasn't worth her coming out and she told me how to treat it myself.

Getting closer to clinics! I compete this weekend, so instead of relaxing after exams - I'll be packing trailers and washing horses. Also, I'm doing 2 x the classes I normally do. So it's going to be sooo hectic.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I rode yesterday! It went really well, occurring to Chinga hasn't been worked much. He was super forward and had a few fits but otherwise he handled it very well!! I have so much to do before I compete on the weekend including washing the pony, which I plan to try and do this afternoon. Since it's so hot I'm sure Chinga will have no problems with this. 

he now stays stabled at night and last night was his first time being locked in over night, except for shows and he handled it really well, although I think the second night will be more of a test for him. I dont have. Much time and it's getting really annoying writing on this iPad so I'll write again this afternoon about how hi bath goes and try and get some pictures.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Attended hunter Trails on Chinga, he did so well!! Clear Show Jumping round, even in the indoor arena, in deep sand and some very scary jumps. He didn't even come close to knocking a rail. I was very pleased, specially because it was a really hard course and we were one of the only horse and riders who went clear. 

Our Cross Country was good too! He was strong though, and now my arms kill. But, for most of the jumps he was very bold. Even into the water jump, which was rather epic with a giant ping - all four feet in the air off the drop. Such a silly horse. Buut, there were some jumps I thought I would have issues at that he boldly went over. Even though we were WAY to fast, I was happy. Did I mention, I had issues stopping? 

Overall, I was very happy and couldn't have asked more from him. We would have placed very well, except for an error in jump stewards caused us to come 16th.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Update, haven't really done much riding all week. Finished exams, so I've just enjoyed playing with him . BUT, I'll start working him in 6 days time when school ends for the year!! 

Lesson with Becky Allen tomorrow - photos for sure!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've decided to get all serious with Chinga now. Still very fun though!

I gave him a workout in the roundyard this morning, just some walk and trot. I got him to start stretching out his strides during the trot. At first he didn't really understand what I was asking - he thought I meant for him to canter. But in the end I was really pleased with how he went. 

Than, I gave him a brush to cool him down and put him back out in his paddock. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally got around to getting out my dressage saddle this afternoon, took him out in the sand, dressage arena and played around. He rode *really* well. I was so pleased, at first he was a bit eh. I'm not going to do this. Oh, pretty butterfly. But later, he actually started working round quite nicely. 

He got all the correct canter leads and his transitions are becoming more solid. So, massive smiley face. I really only rode him for about 45 minutes, because he had his lunge this morning AND he had three days worth of lessons before hand! 

Gave him a quick wash before putting him to bed with a nice big bucket of hay and grain. Nom, nom.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Rode in the jumping paddock today, didn't really get a lot done actually. He warmed up quite nicely then I popped him over some fencing. Improvements. I tried to remember to sit up in my turns more, didn't really work some of the time. Did some nice lines and then basically gave him a nice long walk around while I chatted.

It was a pretty easy day for him, specially after such a hard week! Fed him and then put him out with one of the other horses, seems like he is actually the dominant one for a change! Quite surprising.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Laziness struck today. It seemed like way to much effort to ride.

Therefore, I threw him in the roundyard to watch him work out his stunning muscles. God, that horse is ze amazing. <3. He tries sooooooo hard, literally - he's always struggled with lunging. But I've decided, that the round yard cures all evil. I got him to walk and trot out in both directions, with really not any major issues at all. Plus, his starting to pick up on voice cues. So, I'm very pleased. 

Washed his leggies off, because he was being a filth. His all clean now. Excepppppt, for his tail which is still painted rainbow, washed it so many times. Yet it won't come out still. -_- .


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Fifth day in a row updating. YES. Commitment. 

Rode in the dressage arena today, pretty much - love him. His starting to work nice and soft, which is great! He actually did a flying lead change. Winner. .
Trying him back in a lighter bit as of tomorrow, as his becoming so nice and soft


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Flatted. It rocked.

Just worked on keeping him nice, while I was keeping my position nice at the same time!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

SO, so sorry. I haven't updated this. Been seriously - so busy. Friends, Horses, Life. LOL. Anyway, wow. This year has gone so fast and Chinga has improved SO much and taught me a crazy amount in the process. It's really, quite magical. At the start of this year (2011 - just sayin'). He wouldn't get through a 60/70cm course without going clear, now he jumps 70cm Show Jumping courses like they're 40cm. I've trained up to 1.20m on single fences AND just the other day I jumped a 90cm - 1 metre training course on him.

Literally, I have never been so proud. This year (Actually, in our entire competing lives) - I haven't knocked a rail and we've only had two stops, both due to my dodgy riding. I couldn't ask for more from this horse. He is purely, spectacular. LOVE HIM. SO MUCH. His dressage, still needs loads more work, but honestly - I never thought he would come this far. He actually knows what going on the bit is. Where as, at the start of the year he'd become all nervous and freak out at any sort of rein contact. Rearing, is minimal - literally, I think I've only had like four times where his done it this year. Compared to last year, where it was almost every ride.

His become so much more confident with his Cross Country too, he still has issues and he still gets waaaaaaaay to forward & likes to forget what the breaks are. -_-. And of course, we still have stops at the occasional fence. But that's okay! Because every time he stops, we both learn something and learn how to be more brave and what works and what doesn't.

His come so far, with everything. I couldn't ask for more from him. He's done everything I've asked this year and completed more goals then I could ever dream of setting for him. I never thought I'd ever jump 1.20m on him, WITH a more then decent looking horse and a solid position. BASICALLY. GOD. I love him. 

--------------

Now the actual update, he loves being at the new place. So much more happy, specially with all his friends! Big smiley face here! His happy out in the paddock, he hasn't come in with one bite yet. 

Touch wood.

I've been super busy though. The other night I had to take care of eight horses. So much efforts. HAHA. But, riding wise. He is actually so much better to ride there, specially with all the arena's, round yards, etc. Took him out on the XC course after some dressage the other day (Which went great, btw.) annnnd, he was so good. Up the stairs, down them. Over the logs, over the tires. There was one jump where we had issues. But it was quite scary looking AND had a very hard line into it. We had a stop then leap, needless to say - it took skill to stick that. HAHA. But then he went over it nicely, SO . I'm happy.


Signing out, for the last time in 2011


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Chinga must get fit.*

Like show fit. I rode him today and really noticed how unfit his seem to become! Either way, I'm going to start him with some light hill work tomorrow. Nice and chunky pony, I think!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

So, this is my - I'm a proud mummy thread! I don't usually post there, so enjoy. Since I moved Chinga, I now have a round-yard! Exciting, I know!

Anyway - yesterday, my coach and I put him in there for the first time. Quite the experience that was. He wanted to be the dominant one and didn't understand at the same time. Really, it was a challenge. At first - he was rude. Getting in our space in a threatening way and sometimes even kicking out. Therefore, my coach made him move his feet. He needed to know that we were in charge. Not him. 

Ten minutes later: mission achieved. He was licking his lips, dropping his head, watching us. He was happier to work. Still he was messing up sometimes - putting his ears back and trying to take charge. But, overall he did pretty well. 

Day 2: I took him back, without my coach. To work him. Before I got on. At first, he was a little bit disrespectful. But no charging, just one silly kick. So, I made him move his feet. Straight away - he dropped his head and started licking his lips. Very pleased. Finished quickly and took him for a nice bareback ride. 

He isn't perfect at it!! But so much improvements already - very happy!!
Posted via Mobile Device


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Rode yesterday out in the paddock. I wanted to get him working on the hills. The good thing about our paddock is, it's like a bowl. Hills around the outside and a huge flat area in the middle. So, I would work up and down a couple of hills then get him to work out in a circle in the middle. He did really well, he wasn't perfect - but he was softer on my hands. Less leaning. Hills, he worked well too - I could really feel him using his hindend.

It seemed his energy was back too, the feed changes had worked really well. He was all happy and springy!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Good ride today - very pleased with the phone.
Actually fell off though, there was a new jump in the progress of being built and we went past it and he freaked out at it, he went one way and I went the other and landed on my feet. It was very cool though, because an ambulance was driving past and they stopped to ask if I was alright.

So, I was working on getting him to go forward and long and low. Literally, he had his neck so stretched out. It was wonderful! Then, I brought up some contact nd he was actually working on the bit. Instead of leaning on my hands! I get my new dressage saddle on Friday-ish. SO, he'll start going heaps better then too! So. Happy!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't ride today - he needs a break! His going SO well!! But, I did give him a nice big wash and then a brush, so he was actually pretty happy with this arrangement. Looks like its just over a month till I start showing again - getting keen!! 

Tomorrow, we're going to do some flatwork in the park, with a friend - for something fun to do.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Uhhhhh. Park ride today – was so hard. I thought I was going on a nice little ride through the park, But, I ended up doing huge canter laps in two point. Literally, when I got off – my legs were shaking. It was a great workout, but my legs sure hurt now!! But, Chinga was really good over at the park. He wasn’t long and low the entire time. Even when I asked, but it was a new environment and he really struggled to relax a bit. But – that’s okay, because we jumped a few logs and he did them quite nicely. Specially because the ride into them was quite hard and there was a very challenging line.


I have another lesson with Becky on Thursday, so that’ll be good. Work on some jumping.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

12-1-12

I didn't ride today. Though, I lunged in the dressage arena. I got him out of the round yard when lunging for the first time. So, we added a lunge rope and took away the walls and honestly - he did really well. . He got a little bit rude, nothing major. No kicking out or changing. But more of a - let me test my boundrys because their are no walls any more. But once I made it clear that I was in charge and not him. 

Only did walk and trot, no canter. I felt that he wasn't ready and that he would only end up getting anxious and end up running around freaking out. But, the walk and trot did really well. . I gave him a super nice brush, pulled his mane and I used the new leave in mane and tail conditioning spray that I got. So hopefully, it looks nice. I'm going to jump him tomorrow, otherwise it will be too close to my jumping lesson which I have next week.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

13-1-12

PumpkinzMyBaby22 came out and watched me ride. At first I started out in the show jump arena but, he was jumping so forwardly and confidently that I decided to take him out on the XC. He wasn't great - more frustrating then anything -_-. SO, I then decided just to flat him and get him listening. On the flat, he did really well. 

I was actually really happy with his flat, he actually started to work long and low super nicely! YAY. Anyway, I'm off to my dressage lesson.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

14-1-12.

No photos from my lesson - sorry guys!! Firstly, is anyone actually reading this? No, didn't think so.

Okay, lesson. I had a dressage lesson with Kelsey, it was so good! Chinga and I learnt so much. First we just started out with some direct and indirect turns. Then we threw some leg yeilding into the mix. That's something I've always struggled with Chinga, his always kinda been like _woooah, what? _ SO. We cracked down on that. Literally, after Kelsey explained it - we attempted it. Just using my leg, he didn't really understand so we added a bit of whip. Excellent, he moved straight across. He was like Ohohoh. I get it.

His indirect turns, were much better and neater. Soon, I won't have to be using such a big aid, which is good. Cause it kinda looks a bit feral. Hahaha. Then, we did some direct turns. Riding down the long side of the arena, we would then get him too kind of weave in and out, like little squiggles. Indirect turns - getting him to move his shoulder over then his head (and the rest of his body). Before moving on to some direct turns and getting him to move his head then his shoulder over. He really understood them, I was quite happy with him!! 

Then, we moved onto working on a circle. We did some indirect turns, really got him working. We worked on slowing down his trot and getting a nice forward trot. Slowing it down was really hard for him, he was like - I'm slow, what are you asking for? But really, we just wanted one little bit more of a 'gear down'. So, we finally got it. But it was hard for him, he really struggled. Though, after doing it a couple of times. He really got the idea   . Was great, extending was pretty good. But we're hoping over the next couple of weeks that we'll see more progress in him becoming responsive.

After all this flexibly work and getting him to really work his body. We decided to push him a little bit future, we wanted him to actually start working round. After a bit of playing around with him, we got him working well at the trot. On one rein, his bad rein: he liked to fall out at the shoulder. Kelsey helped me work through this issue. So, after we got a nice trot out of him. We moved onto canter. Ahh, not gonna lie - I had some MAJOR issues here. Chinga's transition is rushed and icky. Then he just goes WOOOAH. CANTER. and his head goes up and all balance is lost. 

So, she asked to see my transition. Thankfully, I've been working on this so it wasn't -too- bad. But, it was still pretty feral-town. So, she told me what she did with her horse and we tried it out on Chinga. We kept asking for a bigger and bigger trot until he went, woah. I can't actually trot anymore and then went for the canter. It worked!! Then, we moved onto getting him round. He likes to go round - really nicely, but he kind of tilts his hand. So, she got me lifting my inside hand a bit. And, straight away he responded.

So, overall - an excellent lesson! He was super nice


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol I read this


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

15.1.12

Didn't ride today, the weather was pretty gross. So, I gave him a nice brush, conditioned his tail, oiled his feet and let him enjoy his dinner. Before he got to go back out in the paddock to play with all the other horsies.

Today (16.1.12) I get my new Dressage Saddle, So - I'll post pictures and write all about that later. xoxox.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

16.1.12

New saddle came  
It's so nice, I haven't had a chance to ride in it yet though. I'll probably do that tomorrow, I'm so excited too! I need to take a photo of it on Chinga sometime.

Lesson with Becky on Thursday


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Update. not going to mention everything. Just my lesson.

19.1.12.

I had a lesson with Becky - jumping. At first I struggled to get Chinga to move forward. He wasn't lazy - but not forward. So, it was very frustrating. After several fences, Becky told me instead of asking him softy five times. Do it once - firmly. Don't give him the option to test you and see how many times you'll ask. Worked really well


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

3.2.11

So, I've really neglected this already! So sorry, being back at school is making everything kind of hectic. Along with the crazy weather adventure's we've had - I'm sure many of you know that Queensland (Australia) is currently getting loads of rain, luckily it's seemed to move on from here. Thank god! Anyway, where I keep Chinga flooded - it wasn't a huge deal & discussions of evacuating horses were made. Although, we all decided that the water wouldn't reach a level where we would have to remove our horses from our higher land - massive jumping, grass arena.

Riding wise - for a while I didn't do a lot, he basically had two weeks spell!! I've spent a lot of time with him - grooming, etc though. Love undercover yards! Anyway, he seems to have enjoyed all the company and is getting along really well with all the other horses. So, that's good. It's nice to have him be able to be with an actual herd in the same paddock. Instead of being in individual paddocks with one or two other horses around.

I rode him yesterday, he went well. At first I was quite frustrated - I've started some bad habits! Though, I'm sure with consistancy I'll get rid of them very shortly. I did dressage, to prepare him for his first show of the year which is getting closer and closer already. I did quite a bit, so I'll just mention the highligh of the ride! I worked on long & low with him - btw, this is so good for them. I really love it!  hahahaha.

Anyway - his picked it up SO well at the trot, that I gave it a go at the canter. Literally, the best canter I've ever had on him in a dressage ring. So happy. He really dropped his back and started using his hind so much. The improvements were great - I also tried a bit with the walk and he seemed to pick it up soem more.

I'm planning on jumping him this afternoon - so, I'll post again . Bye. xx.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyway - this afternoon I went out to visit Chinga & noticed that he wasn't feeling well. I spoke to my trainer & we made a choice just to watch him for a while and see what happened. 

He then laid down in his paddock and seemed a bit upset. But not in to much pain. Although, to be safe I contacted the vet & let them know what was going on. Turns out - most vets in the area were in a equine science meeting thing. So, we struggled to get hold of one. 

At around 9pm he showed clear signs of colic. Kicking at himself, pawing, not eating. I got in contact with a vet and asked them to be there asap. The closest vet we waited 2 hours for. In this time - Chinga laid done once again. Despite my efforts to keep him up. He then went onto his side. It took three of us to get him up. 

I walked & walked him - he's symptoms were beginning to ease and he was now only pawing. Once the vet arrives he agreed it was colic. Sedated him, gave him some pain relief and then put some paraffin oil through a tube in his nose to his throat. Poor Chinga wasn't his happy self at all. . We stayed with him for about an hour and the vet said that if he showed no more signs of discomfort to leave and check on him hourly. 

We just left - and he was doing very well, just sleepy. Planning to go back very soon, came home to get warmer clothes, etc. Keep Chinga in your thoughts please.

^^ The adventures of Friday night. =/

--

*Monday -*

His looking well - drinking & eating again. Enjoying having a big neigh everytime he see's me. <3

Back in work on Tuesday/Wednesday. Annnd, I may have some exciting new's coming up.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*6/2/11*

Didn't ride today, lunged Chinga in the roundyard. He did well, his really learnt the roundyard. Walk and trot only, since he hasn't been well I decided to give him an easy day first up. 

He did really well - he has actually started to love working long and low in the roundyard, makes me proud. Finished early - it was so hot. I allowed him to stay out and graze in the really long grass. While I fed and groomed Benny. Afterwards - fed and groomed Chinga. Now that his getting such big & often brushes and always rugged, he looks great! So excited to start showing him in two weeks time again.


*7/2/11*

Did some dressage out in the flat pasture today. Purely to mix things up for Chinga. He needs to be able to focus nicely in all different environments. Honestly, he didn't focus too well. There was a storm coming as well and the sky was getting a bit dark + wind. So, Chinga was a bit like - oh? What's that? I was like - gah, your silly. In the end, I got him to focus and instead of doing the - work on the bit. Listen to me. I decided just to get him to work long and low. At first, he didn't focus too well. Specially at the walk, it's like he wasn't doing enough for him to go - ohhh. But at trot and canter he did very well. I finished him off with some more walk long and low and finally got him to listen. Ended on a good note.

Fed the two horses and put them out for the night. Both were happy. 

*8/2/12*

5 am ride. He was great!! 

Working in the dressage arena and worked on our test for Samford Combined Training. He did really well, listened and tried. I rode him without the dressage whip and he was very responsive to my leg. Worked on different parts of my test - straight centre lines, transitions, etc. Finally - I got decent and balanced canter circles out of him. Very good! I really only rode him for about 45 minutes. Because he was just so good I kind of ran out of things to do.

Riding in the morning was really good becase it wasn't hot!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Man I wish I could do what you and Chinga can! It's great to hear you two are progressing really well.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Incredibly large hectic update coming. As some of you know, Chinga's out for quite a while with a hoof injury. Frustrating.



> This horse is killing me. Cookies to whoever reads this!
> 
> After recovering from quite bad colic, Chinga was given a few days off to rest and restore his energy and such. Then, it rained - he got a couple more days off. Then, I had to take a trip to a different State - leaving Chinga at home with my mummy to take care of him. She took wonderful care of him, but - all this energy caused him to go a little nuts and pull a shoe. While I was at school, at around 3pm when I was getting ready to come down.
> 
> ...


That's basically what's going on with Chinga. Today, I went down and saw him straight after school. Replaced his pink bandage with a nice blue one. Gave him his anti-biotics and also let him out to graze for a while. Seem's already, now that the other horses are gone he's been struck with bordom in his yard. Therefore, any spare moment I have - I'll have him munching out on some grass. He really doesn't like being stalled, therefore I can see this becoming a future issue once he realises his staying there.

Now, while Chinga's out. I have two other horses to work with - that I'll be brining back into work and schooling. Tomorrow, I plan on lunging Benny. It will be very interesting to see how he goes - specially because he is green and hasn't been worked in a while anyway!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Started Benny in work today - so pleased with how he went. His had quite a while off work and had some previous issues anyway. I figured, instead of hoping on him and having an argument with him. I'd just put him in the roundyard and get some respect out of him. His a very flighty horse, so I chose not to take a whip in and just use a leadrope. He was sooo good, at first he figured if he just cantered around the roundyard really fast, that was doing work.

Negative. He soon learnt, work was - listening to my voice and body language to walk, trot, canter and change directions. He picked this all up so fast and in the end eve completed a join up. I made the session short - he's quite unfit and I didn't want to overwork him. Afterwards - I gave him a nice hose down and some hay and that was it for Benny.

Next pony, popped him in the roundyard too. That was interesting. I guess his owner wasn't kidding when she said 'Don't worry when he starts trying to climb the walls'. In the end though, he did well. I didn't really do much with him. Just some walk and trot - he hasn't been worked much either!

Then - my favorite pony of all. Chinga, of course his still out of work. So - I allowed him to graze for quite a while and gave him a nice hose down. I think his jealous when the other horses get worked. , I try to spend loads of time with him. At least his coat will be super nice by the end from all the hosing and the brushing his getting. So, after quite a while out on the grass he was returned to his yard!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Updattiinngg. 

Worked Benny today! Lunged him again, this time on a rope in the dressage areana. He did well, I worked him over some groundpolls. He has a habit of stepping short, so I tried to use the polls to get him to step out a bit. He actually did really well! A few times he messed up and took an awkward leap. But he got the idea eventually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Update!! Okay - semi good news and semi bad news, Chinga wise. Also, I haven't worked any of the other horses. Everrything has been to hectic taking care of Chinga and doing school things. *Sigh.

So, the horses have all enjoyed their two days off. Now - Chinga, he's allowed out of his stable now and in a small pasture with only one other horse. Least his less lonely now. It okks like the bandage will be able to come off in abot a week too. I got him a 'boot' to wear, kind of like a horsie uggboot. We put it on for the first time last night and of course - come out this morning and he had it off. Luckily the bandage was still protecting the wound. So - the boot was useless. Basically.

But also - due to being restricted to his stall, his leg has started to swell.. But hopefully, now that he isn't in his stall anymore it will go down. But, I'll probably put him in there during the night. Just to keep him safe


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Update, none of the ponies have been worked. Its been way to wet. I have a pony club meet up on Sunday, so hopefully it drys up so I can ride Bailey today & Sunday. 

Chinga's still out of work. His healing well - hopefully this rain isn't going to cause a set back! But we're still keeping him bandaged and everything. Which hopefully keeps it dry. 

Maddie,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Once again, didn't ride. To wet. So frustrating. 

Though, tomorrow afternoon I'll take Bailey out for a play in the puddles. It will really be interesting...

Moved Chinga to a different paddock to keep him out of the water! So he's enjoying lots of grass too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga went back out with all the other horses on Tuesday and his SO HAPPY. He's really enjoying it. Also, his shoes are being put back on and he gets to start work today as well. I couldn't be happier!

This also means that we have until next Saturday to get ready for Zone 1 Championships so ut will surely be inreresting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

1-3-2012.

Life has been hectic. Exams, friends and zones coming up! 1) Chinga's shoes are back on and his 100% sound. So pleased, I lunged him and he was super responsive and happy to be worked. I think the break did him good. He had a few moments where he was like - oh, all this non-work has gone to my head! I'm a little crazy. But he settled down and did well in the end. Put him over some trot polls, he was actually quite springy. It was cute.

3-2-12.

First ride back, not one tantrum at all! I couldn't be happier with him really! Just did some walk and trot out in the jumping paddock, big laps! Within instants he was going long and low - which was great, because it was what we were working on before he took time off due to injuries and all that stuff. Then, my coach came out and we popped him over some trot polls. He did well, obviously not perfectly - he's been out of work. But he reached more then the expectations I had set for him.

Love my pony!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Big update on the pony. 

_Zone Championships -_

Love this horse, he was so well behaved. No rails, no faults, no nothing. Pony was practically perfect. Wasn't even very anxious in the warm up, he was nice and quite. Than, in the rounds - I was a bit tense in the first one causing him to be all like _ohhh what's going to happen now_?! But we still road a decent round and came 7th.

Than, in the second round - I was MUCH calmer and pony was super, we got a nine and an eight for our task which caused us to come in 6th. I was soooo pleased with him. He was like an awesome horse. No rails again, didn't even look at some of the jumps that had fill. So, overall at Zoen Championships - we came 7th!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

An update, 

Last Monday we had a show jumping lesson, pony was GREAT. I couldn't have asked for more from him. He was very forward, the jumps got bigger and he still did well. His jumping is coming so far! And it's really quiet exciting.Though - we're in need of a dressage lesson. So, we'll probably have one this week. 

I attended Mt Gravatt Show Jumping & Dressage on him. He did great!! We were doing really well after the dressage, he was nice - I was a little disappointed in my riding. But, he was controllable and hadn't been ridden since my lesson on the Monday before, so I was very proud of the fact that it didn't go galloping out of the ring.

Show Jumping, silly, silly Maddie. Pony was good, but he got veeerrrry forward. The ground was very bad after rider after rider and the rain we've recently had. So, we had one rail. His first ever rail  The jumps were small - too small and he thought that he could be a crazy pony and be a little bit nuts. Hence, not paying attention = rail. 

Neexxxt comp, I'm doing Hunter Trails on him - so cross country and show jumping. So, I'll jump official on him & do 80cm. So, exciting. It will be a challange on cross country, that's one thing.

I haven't been able to ride him since we showed, my foots been playing up or rain. So, that's frustrating. But I might give him a lunge this afternoon.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Haven't had time to update!! Been doing SO much. Okay, where to start? Hunter Trails. Hunter Trails, wasn't what I expected at all. Horse was quite crazy and I ended up dislocating my finger in the start box on Cross Country - but, I did my XC anyway. He was REALLY good, I was happy; he was bold. Only had a stop at the water jump. Which was probably more my fault because it was the one jump which I didn't really ride him into as much as I should have. Uhhhhh. 

He took some VERY brave spots! Though he was jumping high, I have never seen a horse jump so honestly in my life. He really put in so much effort for me. Specially when it was his first time jumping cross country (when not training) at 80cm. There were some jumps which he'd never ridden the style of before (arrow heads, down hill ski's) and he really did just give it a very good go. So, after that - I had to get my finger re-located and everything, which was a little gross. So then, I decided not to Show Jump. He'd done so well in the Cross Country and I wasn't going to set him up to fail when I couldn't even hold my reins properly and have rails or stops. So, we packed up and went home.

I haven't really done a lot too exciting with him since then, just studying and practicing ridden work for my C Certificates. I have to do a ridden AND written assessment and some of the stuff is really quite hard. So, that'll be interesting. 


That's all for now.

Maddie, x


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, updating. Once again, sorry for such a long break.

*C Certificates* went and sat my C Certificates exam two weeks ago and I'm still waiting for the results. Bit intense. The pony was very well behaved, even when I was riding him around doing balance exercises, in the rain. Such a good horse. Written test, was harder then expected. But I think I did well. Overall, quite a good day - many laughs had between friends!!

*Clinic* yesterday I attended a dressage clinic with an instructor. I was so proud of Chinga. He REALLY pushed himself above and beyond. She worked on getting things 'better' in our dressage tests. Looked at what we can do to raise our scores. She really, reallllyy helped Chinga and I with this. I actually had him going consistently round and soft, I was like - yayayaya. So not my horse. I'm really excited for my next dressage test on him, hopefully it's all paid off!! I plan on having a lesson with her again next week.

Zone Championships for dressage & combined training is coming up, so we're practicing our tests, getting our dressage done well, etc! So hopefully, we bring home a ribbon!! And finally, we have a show jumping event this Saturday night. So, hopefully we do well in that too!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck to both of you. I hope you bring home a ribbon too


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Okaaayyyy. Just a quick one, nothing major. I'm just really pleased with the pony right now.

Wednesday was Anzac day, so I got up early to ride the pony before sailing. He was excellent! His coming along so far with his dressage, I just hope it lasts. I worked on getting him round and forward, he got there eventually. 

The weathers getting cold here, time for some winter rugs. I'll be piling them on this winter, specially because I'm clipping for shows.

Competing on Saturday night, taking him in his first 90cm round, it will be interesting for sure. He's very capable, it's just if he decides that its 'his night' or not.

I'll keep you updated.
xxx,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Quick update in between classes. Okay, heaps of rain. Legit, bucketed down. So, my comp was cancelled and our paddock flooded. Again. Had to go down late to let the ponies into higher ground. But all are safe and fine. Just got a little wet!!

So, on Sunday - we took the ponies swimming! They loved it. Chinga became super confident with water which was great because he gets pretttyyy frisky sometimes. Causes faults on cross country. So hopefully, his better now. We even took them for a 'canter' through some of the shallow parts. Chinga's idea of cantering was - leaping into the air like a crazy manic horse trying to kill my bareback rider.


Class time.

Shall write more soon.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Time for an update on the pony.

His really well, I'm happy. His gaining weight and muscle again, his looking great!! Few major events with him that I'd like to mention because I'm pretty proud.

_Zone One Treble Derby_, Chinga did excellently. I was only hoping for one nice round on him, he rode all three rounds (equitation, cross country and show jumping) without missing a beat, jumps were too small for him though and being silly and trying to go fast instead of listening, we did have a rail in Show Jumping and I rode pretty badly due to nerves in Equitation. But, Cross Country was easily the best ride I'd had on him in a long time. He really got into it, went for a nice big run and didn't even look at a fence. Though, the pony got a little carried away and we came in fifteen seconds too fast! I decided that I'd really like a new bit for XC, just for the safety!

Um, I had a lesson on him the other day, worked on flat. I was really happy with him, we had quite a big breakthrough with him! He actually started working well again round, which is something we've struggled with a lot since he got sick. Worked on getting him to go round and forward at once, because he can do both but never seems to be able to do them both at the same time. So, it was good to see him at least try to get them going at the same time! I'm sure he just needs more work. I rode him with some very light spurs, so I think that really helped a lot because I was able to really put that extra leg on. 

Then, worked with him in the round yard yesterday, he was really well behaved. Got him to actually move forward and go for a canter around the roundyard, instead of being all tight and ancy, thinking that he can only do a tiny trot and get really awkward. Got him changing directions a lot, moving _really _ around on his hindquarters (he likes to think his a campdraft horse...), then asked him to join up - it took me a few goes, but he finalyl did it. So, I'm happy.

Had a few little rides in between, but no huge achievements so I won't mention them! But, overall I'm really pleased with how well his doing.


Maddie,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Ditched it again, sorry guys. Just a quick update, Chinga's been doing great, took him out to a show last weekend & did 80-90cm on him. He was great, such a good boy. Had a 6th and 3rd, was his first time at this height and there were some pretty scary jumps. I didn't ride him very well at all, so that's kinda disappointing. 

Um, played with Bailey in the roundyard, he was really good. Picked up join up straight away, I was happy with him. It really helped him quieten down too, intend on trying to do that with him a bit more.

Took him out in the paddock, he was a little jumpy and hoppy but was so much better well behaved then I had expected from him. Even jumped some logs on him, he loved it. He only had one stop, at a little log pile - which was pretty decent. Gave Chinga a bit of a play out on the cross country course aswell, he loved it. Although, he really needed his shoes done so he was a little off balance. Gave them both a big wash since it's getting warmer now, although Bailey of course had to go off and roll straight afterwards..

Gave a lesson on Chinga over the weekend to a little girl, he was so good. Didn't put a foot wrong and took care of her over the little jumps. Helped to build her confidence back a lot (-:, she'll probably be riding him a bit more. I worked the girls pony in the roundyard too, had some struggles with her. She didn't really get the idea of 'joining up' but she did however get the idea of 'running around like a crazy nut'.

Maddie

ex-oh.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok.

The ponies are all doing well, been working them quite a bit, specially because my surgery is on Thursday. So, I won't mention everything - just this weekends events.

*Chinga:*I rode him on Saturday, was probably the most unproductive day, ever. We sort of just had a massive play & it was great fun! Took him out in the paddock and took him for _a massive_ gallop. I also tried him in the new bridle (grackle) and found that I actually had a whole lot more control and that he was also happier because I could be lighter. Jumped all the larger cross country jumps, not an issue. He didn't look at one. I was really quite proud, he even managed to go down the hill at a decent pace which has always been his biggest fear - his a little silly.

Gave a lesson on him to the younger girl again, she's getting so much better. Chinga was great for her again and helped to build her confidence heaps. She's going to ride him for me while I can't over the next month (along with PumpkinzMyBaby22).

*Sasha*: Worked with her and her rider on Sunday, gave them a mini lesson. Started her off on the lunge and really got her to soften her hands, she did well and Sasha responded nicely. Took them off the lunge and found that she was starting to ride with nice & soft hands - Chinga probably helped with this a lot. I got her to really work on changing things up, Sasha is the type of horse that gets bored quickly, which is when she starts to cause trouble.

So, got her to work on a circle and try and change things as many times as possible - walk to canter, trot to halt, walk to trot, etc. She did really well. Overall, was a very good weekend - I'll give them both today off and work with them on Tuesday.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Update:

Chinga - rode him bareback, was a little interested. Seems his dressage training has started to pay off and his step was very springy and forward. Worked on getting him to actually relax, I found that he gets very tense and 'into' my hands when inride him bareback. Managed to get him to go long and low so that helped. Cantered him aswell,he did well. He was actually happy to go forward in the canter, he normally gets very tight and jerky when I ask him to canter bareback. 

Sasha: Got on Sasha for twenty minutes or so. Tried the, 'I don't care if you spook, run sideways, try to dump me' attitude. Worked suprisingly well with her, once she learnt that I wasn't worried about her she began to relax. She still needs to learn how to relax a heap more, but at least shww getting there. I learnt that she is very sensitive to leg (as expected), so I'm trying to ride her off leg as much as I can without using any rein.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Finally got Chinga back into consistant work after multiple horse and rider injuries and illnesses. 

Day One (12.12.12)

Chinga was really, really good. He wasn't perfect, but I was very please that he remembered most, if not everything we were starting to develop before his/our break. I just worked on flatwork and spent the first bit of the ride playing with his striding, he really got the idea of lengthening it, but originally struggled with getting those 'smaller' steps, mainly at the trot, walk, he picked up pretty quickly. Eventually he got the idea and when I did start asking him to relax, soften and become round it made it so much easier because I already had his mind thinking 'oh, maybe I should listen to whatever is on my back'. 

Chinga has ALWAYS been a very stiff horse, making getting him to have some inside flexion without him completely dropping at the shoulder is slightly difficult. I worked on using my outside rein to really hold him together some more and since this was his first ride back, I was happy with the results I got. 

But, of course, he couldn't be pefect. When I asked him to canter, everything his learnt in the past five years went straight out the window and all the feed and no work he's been getting was surfaced. Canter, equalled some sideways movement and canter with inside flexion meant running sideways with head facing the other way (really, give the horse credit for creativity). So, since he's a big boy, I let him deal with this by himself and literally dropped my reins to the buckle, meaning he had to go long and low. Chinga quickly noticed that 'softening' and going forward, not sideways. Was much easier than having to canter around all long and low. Then, he worked semi-nicely. He's canter work has never been as nice as the rest of it, so I intend on putting a lot of work into this. 


Maddie 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Went out and rode the beast early this morning before it got too hot, however, it did decide to rain. Which was pretty annoying. 

Did some more dressage work, today was better. I really worked on getting him to go forward whilst he was still softening into my hands. Which, was reaaallly chanllenging. I want to work on getting him responsive to my leg. So, I got him to lengthen and shorten his stride again. It really seems to help engaging his mind. 

I played around with actually relaxing my hands some more and giving him the chance to 'come' to me, instead of fighting him for it. It actually worked, and seemed to help with the pushing him forward factor to. 

Overall, he went nicer, but I still have so much stuff to work on before the shoe season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

